# Pheasant Game



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Can you shoot a perfect score?

http://ww9.freearcade.com/Hunt.jav/Hunt.html


----------



## christopher (Mar 25, 2004)

I could go as high as 2340


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I got up to 2820, I keep forgetting to reload.


----------



## huntinSD (Mar 1, 2004)

5740... woohoo


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

6690 beat that.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

8400 here. But thats nothing. My friends high is something like 17,000


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

That is one ugly looking retriever!! :wink: Cool shoot.


----------

